# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  SHED - Buy a kit or DIY from scratch

## Bart1080

Before I go to the trouble of scoping, drawing and costing a shed build from scratch, I'm after feedback if others have gone down this route and how much cheaper (if any) to determine if its worthwhile.
I've heard the full DIY route could be 30% or more cheaper than a kit (all steel).  *Back story:* 
Priced up a 8x4 shed kit with a 4m awning just prior to COVID and it was ~8k from most shed companies.
Didnt get around to ordering it and now the general price is ~12k 
This is a lot more than I expected and hence thinking of going down the full DIY path.
Constructed the slab at the start of 2020, so any shed will be anchor bolted rather then setting the post in concrete.  *​Frame construction ideas*
Will build all out of steel - 3 x C section posts and pitched rafters OR 3 x RHS post and rafter welded prior to standing it up and fixing to concrete slab
The alternitive is to build the 2 side walls complete, stand and fix to the slab and then erect the pitched rafters

----------


## cyclic

Everything hinges on whether the shed is going to be approved or not. 
Most shed kits come with prior Engineer approval, your own build will have to be designed and approved by an Engineer. 
Steel prices have risen about 40% so that shows in the 8 k to 12 k increase.

----------


## Bart1080

Tkx Cyclic, well aware of req for approvals etc   Probably unlikely to get a response so will just go ahead and cost it out. 
ps:...like a lot of things done out here in the back blocks, most in the area are of the same mindset and just build it

----------


## Bros

> .like a lot of things done out here in the back blocks, most in the area are of the same mindset and just build it

  As someone once told me is easier to ask forgiveness than ask for permission, I suppose that has some limitations.

----------


## Uncle Bob

I think if you want a shed that's going to be lined eventually then you may as well build it like a house with a wooden frame and truss or flat roof.

----------


## ForeverYoung

well, the cost of everything has gone up.
Labour & Materials.
But one of your issues will be getting materials, there seems to be a long wait, here in WA at least.
I am seeing 2nd hand sheds sell straight away for 3 or 4 times what they went for a few years ago.
When you consider the costs of dismantling and transport hardly a a saving at all - they just get the materials straight away seems to be the reasoning.
And a lot of them you have to rip the electrics out and cut the posts off at the slab and reweld new feet. 
Just going through this myself. Order the shed kit nearly 3 months ago, expecting delivery in July.
Have got most of the siteworks done, but can't get a concreter to even quote let alone do the job.

----------


## craka

If you not too worried about approval by the sounds of it,  I'd just purchase materials and build yourself, if you do want approval, you just would need to see/contact and engineer after doing your research and send design/drawing etc for them to review and approve if it is adequate before doing your build, then have if privately certified.

----------


## cyclic

> If you not too worried about approval by the sounds of it,  I'd just purchase materials and build yourself, if you do want approval, you just would need to see/contact and engineer after doing your research and send design/drawing etc for them to review and approve if it is adequate before doing your build, then have if privately certified.

  I have just priced out a small car port using gal posts and insulated roof deck and the cost of the steel for the posts is same as buying the posts made to order 
and the steel for the beams is within $10/length  of aluminium prices, 
and the colorbond beams from Stratco are way cheaper than buying steel then painting. 
So do the sums first, it may be just as frugal to buy the shed kit.

----------


## Bart1080

tkx, you got me thinking...so back of envelope calcs from Robot Trading published prices seem to come out at approx 4k cheaper before further trade discounts are applied. 
8x4m shed, pitched roof @15degrees, 3m high walls with a 4m 5 degree awning out the side.  *Kit price* is ~13k delivered (most well known shed kits are all within $500 of each other)  *DIY calcs*:
Framing (posts, top hats, C section top beam):
Shed $2100    Awning:  $1050 
Cladding (roof and walls of shed, roof only for awning)
Shed $2800     Awning $800 
Plus $1000 roller door & ~$1500 misc (screws, bolts, welding rods, roof blanket, roof blanket mesh, concrete to 3 posts for awning, bracing straps) 
Total price $9250

----------


## havabeer

so you've basically got $3000 between your un-approved design (if neighbours dob you in will probably cost you $2k to get an engineer approval assume it meets code). 
bit of a gamble.

----------


## cyclic

Try Stratco, their shed kits don't seem all that expensive.

----------

